# What happened to Celeborn?



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, this is an issue that has been bugging me ever since my dad read the trilogy to me about 10 years ago. We all know that Galadriel and Elrond went across the sea. However, what happened to Celeborn? Did he cross the sea? Did he get killed? Did he simply vanish? He certainly wasn't in Loth Lorien when Arwen went there after the death of Aragorn. So where did he go?

~Ariana


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 13, 2002)

he met with thranduil. Galadriel departed and many years afterwards celeborn got bored of ME and sailed away. Its all in the appendices.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't remember where I read it, but Celeborn after Galadriel passing away left Lothlorien (as most elves of his kingdom did, because the power of Nenya vanished) and met Thranduil in the middle of Mirkwood. There they changed the name of the forest into something more happy (I don't recall the name) and divided it into two parts. The northern went to Thranduil and the southern became Celeborn's new kingdom, though not as glorious as Lothlorien.
This is all said. But we can always speculate. We know he was a kinsman of Thingol, that means he had never been to Valinor. So, probably he would not go there. He must have stayed in Middle-Earth for a long long time, recollecting the memories of the past. A sad ending for the last great king of Elves (Elrond was not a king)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 13, 2002)

he did leave East Lorien (his realm) and went to Imladris.


> Celeborn grew weary of his realm and went to Imladris to dwell with the sons of Elrond


 .


> and they renamed mirkwood Eryn Lasgalen, the wood of the greenleaves



Soon ill be right up there with Grond on the quotes thing.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

Celeborn was not a king, he was Lord of Lorien. The last king of Lorien was Amroth and after he departed to the havens and was drowned, Celeborn and Galadriel took up residence and lordship in Lorien. However they were not king and queen. All elves had the love of the sea in their hearts, all of them even those that had never seen Aan. Look at what the longing for it did to Legolas, he passed West and he had was the son of Thranduil. Celeborn did hang around in ME for a long time, probably many hundreds of years but eventually he passed into the West as well.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

where does it say he departed? celeborn was among the group of elves that were forbidden from Valinor.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

What? forbidden from Valinor? Only the Noldor were forbidden from there and a) The ban was removed at the end of the first age, and
b) Celeborn isn't one of the Noldor in any case, being a part of the host of Thingol.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

Celeborn also went to Rivendell at some point, I'm sure..
It's all in UT, but I gave up the search.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

its all in the appendices. Ive done *research* and apparently people say that he died of greif, as elves can do.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *its all in the appendices. Ive done *research* and apparently people say that he died of greif, as elves can do. *



He did not die of grief,but sailed into the West,as has been correctly said before.He was reunited with Galadriel and was IMHO made whole again (though still a bit ME-nostalgic I guess).


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 18, 2002)

I suppose I should just get my act together and read every word that Tolkien ever wrote that is available to the public. LOL! Won't that be fun?

~Ariana


----------



## Galdor (Sep 18, 2002)

> It is said that Celeborn went to dwell there(Rivendell) after the departure of Galadriel; but there is no record of the day when at last he sought the Grey Havens, and with him went the last living memory of the Elder days in Middle Earth.


This quote is from the Prologue of FOTR Note on the Shire Records. 

I believe that this state pretty clearly that he eventually left ME for the Blessed Realm.


----------

